# My First Custom Car



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

One of my Tyco Trans Am bodies was looking pretty bad. The body itself was
in good shape..but the finish and paint looked horrid. I decided to use it as my
first car to paint. 

I used 1000 and 1200 grit sandpaper (no chemicals) to rough the car up a 
little and smooth out some uneven spots from the factory. half way through, 
it was looking like this -










After that, I pretty much attacked it like a real car. Light primer and sanding
again with the 1200 grit. Then I got out the metallic silver and went to town. 
After a couple hours of drying (which is well enough with very thin coats and
modern paints, I did some detailing with a brush. I have some more work 
to do..but this is where she's at now. Sitting on an HP-7 chassis with dried up tires  -


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

looks good in silver!


----------



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

gomanvongo said:


> looks good in silver!


Thanks, man! I always liked silver Trans Am cars with lots of black 
accents. Plus, you can see it on the track much better. I was going
through my paints and found the stuff that I had used on a bumper repair
for someone.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Really nice looking paint work. Great job on the detailing as well.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEET!!

Wes


----------



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

kiwidave said:


> Really nice looking paint work. Great job on the detailing as well.





WesJY said:


> SWEET!!
> 
> Wes


Thanks, guys. I need to get some even smaller brushes for getting into 
the small places..like the tail lights and all that. I'm going to head up to 
Michael's and snag some and see if I can find some of those really, really
micro brushes as well. I'm gonna end up snagging a bunch of bodies just
for this reason. I'm addicted. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice Spider - keep it up!!!


----------



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks, Slotto. 

You guys have any tips on keeping the small lines tight? Say, on taillights? 
I have experience in painting...just not with things this small.

I must say, I was getting bummed out as it was getting closer to being finished. I 
love working on these.


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks good dude! :thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy:
Since you asked I stumbled upon a neat trick for detail work i use " Blender pens for watercolors to paint the detail. I think you can find them at hobby Lobby? i found mine at a yard sale. you can also use a toothpick and that works well too and is really cheap.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*The great equalizer*

A very nice start Spyder. Kudos!

Watch the sales and hit Micheal's....er the Art supply store near you. Spend the coin on some artist's brushes. I have a broad selection, of which most languish until they are needed for a specific technique or project...BUT I keep a handfull of small tipped detail brushes ("00" & "000", and smaller if available) AND could not function without them.

Obviously the more brush touch you do the better you get at it. I like to have viscosity just right and prefer a more flowable mixture over the "pudding consistency" of most bottled paints.

Personally, I always wait for detail day and never force the issue when it's time for the touches. No caffiene, no stress, good tunes, Snoopy pajamas whatever, ya know?

Clearly you have some automotive or painting background; therefore I'll just cut to the chase. To get the results your seeking requires an airbrush. Most guys resist or they buy one and never learn how to use it. Like the 000 artist brush, I couldnt function without my airbrush. It opens up a whole nuther universe. With a properly set up, middle of the road, dual action unit you'll be able to have pin point control of pressure and mixture with a mere flick of a finger. Certainly it doesnt make you an artist, nor does it make you a painter. What it does do is match the scale of the fan, pressure, and mixture to the scale of the item being painted....with pin point control.

It's a matter of scale, period! Rather than being a giant trying to paint little cars with bombcans where neither the pressure or viscosity is controllable (ya might as well be using a pressure washer with regards to scale); the airbrush scales the equipment down so you can actually paint as if YOU were using HO scale equipment.

Good luck!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

SpiderRPM said:


> I must say, I was getting bummed out as it was getting closer to being finished. I love working on these.



That is when you find another candidate to work on and start the addiction.

Good Job, I really like the silver

Boosted


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

black detail looks goooood !!!
BR


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> It's a matter of scale, period! Rather than being a giant trying to paint little cars with bombcans where neither the pressure or viscosity is controllable (ya might as well be using a pressure washer with regards to scale); the airbrush scales the equipment down so you can actually paint as if YOU were using HO scale equipment.


William, you are truly gifted!
well said!


----------



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

TBI said:


> Looks good dude! :thumbsup:


Thanks, man!



clydeomite said:


> Howdy:
> Since you asked I stumbled upon a neat trick for detail work i use " Blender pens for watercolors to paint the detail. I think you can find them at hobby Lobby? i found mine at a yard sale. you can also use a toothpick and that works well too and is really cheap.
> Clyde-0-Mite


Thanks for the tip. I think I have a bunch of those somewhere around
here. I'll have to dig them up. I have a bunch of art supply stuff still in
boxes from when I moved. 



Bill Hall said:


> A very nice start Spyder. Kudos!
> 
> Watch the sales and hit Micheal's....er the Art supply store near you. Spend the coin on some artist's brushes. I have a broad selection, of which most languish until they are needed for a specific technique or project...BUT I keep a handfull of small tipped detail brushes ("00" & "000", and smaller if available) AND could not function without them.
> 
> ...


Thanks! And yes, I have experience with painting. Both automotive and
in the art area. The air bursh idea is exactly what I was looking for. And 
your explanation couldn't have been better. I'm going to buy one ASAP.
Makes me excited thinking about what my cars will look like after doing 
a bunch of them and learning tricks along the way. 

EDIT - I also agree with the viscosity of the paint. For me, it's better 
thinner as well...and getting just the right amount on the brush. Even 
if it takes multiple coats to properly cover, it doesn't get blobby.



Boosted-Z71 said:


> That is when you find another candidate to work on and start the addiction.
> 
> Good Job, I really like the silver
> 
> Boosted





basement racer said:


> black detail looks goooood !!!
> BR


Thanks, guys. I have some bodies that I think need a paint job 
now.


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

:dude: Houston we have a problem!There is another one loose with a airbrush gun !!! :woohoo:
BR


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey SpiderRPM, if you have a Hobby Lobby in your area they generally have nice double action air brushes Badger, Pasche, etc and the usually have a 40% off of one item coupon almost every week, so when you get ready to purchase that may be somewhere you want to check out.

Boosted


----------



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

basement racer said:


> :dude: Houston we have a problem!There is another one loose with a airbrush gun !!! :woohoo:
> BR


LOL!



Boosted-Z71 said:


> Hey SpiderRPM, if you have a Hobby Lobby in your area they generally have nice double action air brushes Badger, Pasche, etc and the usually have a 40% off of one item coupon almost every week, so when you get ready to purchase that may be somewhere you want to check out.
> 
> Boosted


I will look. Thanks for the heads up. I'm sure there is one up in Oakland 
County. Most of the good hobby shops and places like that are on the 
north side of the city here. There's probably one up in Troy.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Man, that TA is looking good!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Don't forget the detail brushes!!! One tip I can give you for detail painting... Set the body in something steady. I have a post tapping tool for T jets, and for snap on bodies, either a pull back or crap chassis base. I usually clamp the body attachment (not the body!!) in a vise. This way only one hand is shaky, and the car body is steady. Way better than both hands shaking while holding the car ! LOL Find something to rest your painting hand on when you apply.

If that doesn't pan out, poster putty is available at Wally World, and you can put a small blob on the cap of a small paint jar and press it inside the roof of the body. This will keep it fairly steady. Another blob of the stuff under the bottle will keep it planted on your bench. It's cheap and reusable. I use the stuff all the time when I'm shooting bodies in the booth. A blob on a pencil does the trick P.S. It's also a good temporary mask for when you're painting. This is a BobZilla trick!! Thanks Bob!! 

Oh, and one other thing... A lighted magnifier will help you zoom in on your work. I can't live without mine!! Welcome to your newest addiction!! :wave:


----------



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks! 
That was one of the first things I learned when I was doing it. Hah! After cups 
of coffee, I ended up anchoring the body to clay and sticking it on top of a small, 
wooden post with a base that I made. Holds it dead still...and my shakey hand 
won't mess anything up.  

I do own a lighted magnifier but I can't find it. May have to buy another one. I 
used some jeweler's loops when doing the license plate and taillights. 

Thanks for all the tips! All noted.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Um, RPM Since your a Painter, That car is screaming for the bird on the hood. There is no way I could do it, I just now started doing 2-tone color bodies, Just something to think about. That would be so cool multi-colored and painted on. 

Boosted


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I can't operate without magnification...*



SpiderRPM said:


> I do own a lighted magnifier but I can't find it.


I lose mine constantly, so when I do...... I track it down with my trusty Lighted Magnifier Finders...










I even manage to lose my Lighted Manifier Finders from time to time... Then I pull out the big guns....










...also handy for lost tjet brushes and springs. :roll::lol::roll:


----------



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Um, RPM Since your a Painter, That car is screaming for the bird on the hood. There is no way I could do it, I just now started doing 2-tone color bodies, Just something to think about. That would be so cool multi-colored and painted on.
> 
> Boosted



GOOD CALL!!!! Some more practice on the HO scale level and I will certainly
attempt it. 



tjd241 said:


> I lose mine constantly, so when I do...... I track it down with my trusty Lighted Magnifier Finders...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! I just spit coffee on my keyboard. 

I had two big lighted magnifiers on arms that bolted to the table. I may have
tossed them up in the garage attic to conserve space. In the meantime, 
I'm gonna look into the big guns. :thumbsup: I'll check the mail in them 
constantly and scare the neighbors.


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

SpiderRPM said:


> Thanks, man! I always liked silver Trans Am cars with lots of black
> accents. Plus, you can see it on the track much better. I was going
> through my paints and found the stuff that I had used on a bumper repair
> for someone.


I hear that - lots of my coolest cars (and some of the fastest) are the darker colours - some of them disappear into the scenery for weeks if you hit a corner wrong!

I've got one that is almost grass green - you can't even see it when it lands in the open on my greenspace!

I may have to paint them all silver!

j


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I can't tell you how many silver birds I saw round here back in the day.
Wow, this one brings back memories! Great job, right on target!!
For fine detailing you can also use metallic pens, also found in the art department.

You could also size and print a decal for the hood on Testors decal paper from the hobby store in the modeling section.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*What Bill Hall said...*

SpiderRPM,

Man lots of good painting advice from lots of guys that know how to paint here on HT. 

Joining in on the fun your are. Nice Trans Am in Silver!!!
I don't have many silver cars as the silver always brings me to Transparent paint with a silver base coat....I try but, silver usually gets topped off. 

One more tip (not sure if it was mentioned or not yet?) is to load your tiny detail brushes with very low amounts of paint. To much and you will get the runs...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :freak: I dip and test before hitting the real small spots first. Have lots of dots on my paint bottle lids.

WAIT one more tip on painting...

This is almost a CHEAT if you will. I like to use flat paint for detailing. This paint hangs onto the paintbrush nicely and doesn't fly off like gloss paints do. Oh sure sometimes I gotta use gloss but, favor flats myself.

WAIT...but you say my flat painting needs to be glossy. Well I dip or brush all my finished slot car bodies in FUTURE FLOOR COVERING to Gloss things right up. This will also let you race the heck out of your new custom and not loose any detail as Future Floor Covering it TOUGH!! Lots of the HT Gang here knows the power of Future but, it does need to be mentioned from time to time to help out newbies....your welcome. 

WAIT... make sure you use some Decal Set by Micro Scale if you are going to dip any bodies in Future Floor Covering. This will keep your decals from floating off in your tub of Future....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.

WAIT...one more thing HAVE FUN & ALWAY SHARE YOUR CUSTOM SLOT CARS PICTURES WITH YOUR HOBBY TALK FRIENDS!! :hat:

Bob...Nice Goggles  Nuther Dave...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool work Spidey, on the first one!!! Great looking detail work!!! How's that second one coming along??? RM


----------



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

gomanvongo said:


> I hear that - lots of my coolest cars (and some of the fastest) are the darker colours - some of them disappear into the scenery for weeks if you hit a corner wrong!
> 
> I've got one that is almost grass green - you can't even see it when it lands in the open on my greenspace!
> 
> ...


Totally! I was messing with the Trans Am when it was black...and when it 
would slide, I'd be thinking, "Did it just slide or did the black track with the 
black car play a trick on my eyes"..then it would fly off behind the track and
I'd have to get out the flashlight. 



NTxSlotCars said:


> I can't tell you how many silver birds I saw round here back in the day.
> Wow, this one brings back memories! Great job, right on target!!
> For fine detailing you can also use metallic pens, also found in the art department.
> 
> You could also size and print a decal for the hood on Testors decal paper from the hobby store in the modeling section.


Definitely going to play with some stencils. I also used to do a lot of screen
printing. I still have a one color press. It may be possible for me to even 
burn a small screen with the bird and hit the hood. 

I'm certainly looking into the metallic pens. I recall those...and even 
recall owning some in the past. But not any more. The art supply store
is gonna love me. 



bobhch said:


> SpiderRPM,
> 
> Man lots of good painting advice from lots of guys that know how to paint here on HT.
> 
> ...


Hah! Thanks for all the advice! Yeah, I like to use flat blacks when detailing.
It looks more realistic to me. I also use very little on the brush...and just hit
the spot numerous times if I have to. 

I'll end up just starting my own custom thread because I'm sure this will 
go on, and on, and on and on...until 90% of my cars are custom. 



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool work Spidey, on the first one!!! Great looking detail work!!! How's that second one coming along??? RM


Thanks, man! I'm prepping an old Amrac right now. Not sure on the color 
yet. I've also got an RX-7 coming in the mail that is getting the works as
well.


----------

